# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Barry Sloane: 'I always wanted medical role'

## Perdita

Former Hollyoaks star Barry Sloane has revealed his delight at starring in Holby City.

The actor, who played Niall Rafferty in the Channel 4 soap, now stars as nurse Kieran Callaghan in the BBC One show and admitted that he has always wanted to appear in a medical drama.

He told the Liverpool Echo: "I like House and ER so I've always wanted to do a medical drama. My character got to revive someone by giving them an electric shock and I got to shout 'Clear!', which was great. Some of the medical terms are difficult but thankfully the script is spelt phonetically so we don't say anything wrong."

Speaking of his character's relationship with staff nurse Donna Jackson (Jaye Jacobs), he said: "My character is a charismatic temp nurse, so it's very different to playing a psycho and a murderer. Donna's not a fan of temps and she told the agency never to send Kieran back on the ward.

"She finds him skiving and taking time off the ward to make phone calls and wonders if he's a bit of a player. It's a bit of a love story. She's been very unlucky in love so itâs a case of will they or won't they?"

----------

